# gigerli



## franknagy

Mire a Schneider Fáni csak azt mondta:
Nem kell néki piros szoknya,
Inkább kell néki *gigerli,*
Az őt jobban ingerli!

Mi az a gigerli? Vagy ki az?


----------



## AndrasBP

*Gigerli*: piperkőc, divatmajom, feltűnő öltözetű ember.
Én sem ismertem, de csak be kell írni a "gugliba" (nem bajor-osztrák jövevényszó ), és kiderül.


----------



## Zsanna

Az Idegen szavak szótára szerint a német Gigerl szóból ered, de a német szótáramban nem találtam meg. Viszont a topszótár szerint osztrák használatú szó és szépfiúnak fordítják.

Viszont a Pál utcai fiúkban Csele is ilyen volt, erre itt találunk leírást.

P.S. Én úgy emlékszem, hogy az utolsó sora a dalnak így szól: "ami őtet ingerli". (Bár ezt nem találtam meg ilyen formában, csak itt.)


----------



## franknagy

@Zsanna > "ami* őtet *ingerli".
Érdekes, én is *"őtet"*-re emlékeztem. Íme bizonyság, saját emlékeikben jobban bízhatunk, mint az internetben.


----------

